# Should there be a light in the barn?



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

_Hey, I Just bought me a 5 month old colt. I'ts my first horse ever, and i have a few questions. I was wondering if i need to have a light on in the barn at night for him. And another thing is, when i leave him at anytime, he wants to jump up on the gate rails. I have only had him a few days and he is already very attached to me. I'm like its mom!!!_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope, mine have lights in their stalls but I don't keep them on at night. I'd discourage the gait climbing because it'll become fence jumping. Good luck with him. Do you have any pics?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

...

If the moonlight can get in through windows in the roof, he'll be fine in the dark. If it can't and it is literally pitch black, I'd get a very faint night-light to act as the moonlight, bu I'd only want a faint glow. It'd be no fun to live in never-ending daylight.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

_Thanks, So what should i about the jumping? It's like he's trying to follow me! I don't see where to upload pics. u kno?_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

no reason for him to have the light on all the time, he should be fine.

In my opinion, if the gate climbing or what seems like separation anxiety continues, I might get him a stable mate such as a friendly goat, donkey, etc to keep him company while your away. I agree, you don't want that to continue.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

I like a light on in my barn, because when I hear rumbling and have to go check it out, I can see exactly where my horse is and where everything/ and or whatever was making the noise is. Lol Its not necessary though. And the fence thing should probably not be allowed to continue, for his safety and yours. Have fun with your baby!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Do what cinny suggested. Get him a goat or an older pony to go in there with him. He may be bored and lonely once you leave. You can upload pics by clicking "Go Advanced" and then "Manage Attachments" and then click the "Upload" button : )


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Tessa T said:


> I like a light on in my barn, because when I hear rumbling and have to go check it out, I can see exactly where my horse is and where everything/ and or whatever was making the noise is. Lol Its not necessary though. And the fence thing should probably not be allowed to continue, for his safety and yours. Have fun with your baby!


Because it's such a pain to flip the light switch? Just saying...


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys so much, Oh yea, He's teeth look really good, but are they supposed to be black in the center or middle. It looks like a cavity? Can yall see my profile pic like i see yours


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope no profile pic yet : (


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> Because it's such a pain to flip the light switch? Just saying...


Uh, no because my barn isn't set up with a switch at the entrance and the sliding doors take some effort to get open, so if something is inside and about to run me over(which has happened before) I would like to know first. Jeeze...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Tessa T said:


> Uh, no because my barn isn't set up with a switch at the entrance and the sliding doors take some effort to get open, so if something is inside and about to run me over(which has happened before) I would like to know first. Jeeze...


Sorry to offend you so much. I was just saying.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> Sorry to offend you so much. I was just saying.


I'm not offended, just wondering why you felt the need to "just say". Its more convenient for me to have a faint light in the corner if my barn. Not laziness, just convenient in my situation, that's all.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

_Here's a pic of me and him. It's the only one i have at the moment. I appericate everyone's reply's! Also I have slow dail-up, so it takes me a sec._


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He is a cutie! He looks a little thin. What are you feeding him?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Very cute! But probably does need a friend as Cinny said....

and a few groceries maybe? But he may also be having a growth spurt?


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, I thought so too, but i thought it might be cause he's young. I have only had 3 days now. I feed him sweet feed. A scoop of it, and a pinch or biscut of a hay bale in the morning and at night. How is that?


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

_I have a nannie I can put in there with him. Should i seperate them or leave them together in the same stall?_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

What a sweetheart, and I agree, he looks like he could use some groceries especially with winter coming. I like chubby foals and geriatrics in winter, less likely to get sick, and if they do it doesn't hit them quite as hard as if they were underweight.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't bulk him up on too much sweet feed but I might up his hay. Also in winter more hay is better as it produces more heat in their gut from fermentation than grains or sweet feed thus helping them keep their body warm. If you aren't sure, you can probably always ask you vet or other local horsemen to give their opinions.

As for the nanny, how do they behave together? I might put them together with a very watchful eye at first, as I would any stable mate...and get a feel for if they are going to be friendly to each other or really despise each other before leaving them overnight. Also, what kind of nanny? If it's a lil pigmy it might not do as well as say a nubian. Temperament is also key.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

_So should i be feeding him more than a scoop at a time. Can i give it real apples, and carrots at his age?_


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

So stay with the sweet feed but don't up it and They are alright together in the pasture and she is a la macha


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

farmerjeff said:


> _So should i be feeding him more than a scoop at a time. Can i give it real apples, and carrots at his age?_


scoop of grain? I'd say no ....good quality hay, yes (but that's my opinion and I am definitely not an expert). I do know too much grain will make him sick... I would probably ask another horse person or your vet at this point to make sure. In youngsters it is easier to make mistakes as they are smaller.

As for the apples and carrots, I think they would be ok in SMALL amounts and cut into very small pieces so he doesn't choke. You also want to make sure those apples are cored and have NO seeds at all. Apple seeds contain arsenic.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah i have an orange scoop from tactors supply, is that what you meant?. Thanks for letting me know about the seeds.lol


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone want to be friends? Thanks for all of the info. This is a great site, I will be seeing yall more often!!


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll be a friend.  Glad you like it here, hope you stick around.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be your friend...and I made a mistake. It's not arsenic that are in apple seeds, it's Cyanide, but either way, a lot of horses are sensitive to it, my Morgan was.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

My little colt is a Paso Fino. Any of you know anything about them. I could google it huh!!! LOL


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You want to make sure you have a mineral block available to him. I'd start upping his hay intake. 

Here is a good article for you to read. I know you have dial up but be patient it's worth it. 
Weanling and Yearling Diets Require Feed in Addition to Mare's Milk | MyHorse.com


I used to ride Pasos. They are great horses but have a lot of spirit.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a little mineral block for him. Should i give him all the hay he can eat? Thanks for the article, I can't wait to ride him when gets big.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

If you don't have him on enough pasture I would give him free choice hay. Good luck with him. Do some research on the breed. Their gait is fun to ride. Really smooth and quick.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

He is gorgeous!
Id definitely be gwtting him a friend as there herd animals you dont want him to get suoer attached to you as he will think your his play mate and that could get out of hand very quickly!
My guys are all in pitch black at night i dont see why they need to have a light there is not much they can really see.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey, Today I went to let him out of the barn and noticed that he hadn't ate none of the hay overnight that i gave him. So i went on and let him in the pasture, and left to go to the flea market. When i got back today, he was about in the same spot that i left him. I have a bale of hay in the hay rack and he doesn't even want to go near it. Idk, This is my first horse, anyone have any advice? Jeff


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

he may be a little "off his feed" how long have you had him? Do you know what the previous owners were feeding? If he just grazed he may not realize the hay is food. Keep a close eye, is he drinking at least? Make sure you have a way of measuring how much he drinks, if he has a tank make a line or something inside so you know....if he's not eating or drinking for over 24 hours you need to get the vet out to make sure there isn't something else going on like colic, etc.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

He has no problem eating sweet feed, he just don't graze a lot. I have a 100 gallon tank, so i will make a line, I bought him this past wenesday.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

sounds like maybe he was only fed sweet feed or grain and doesn't know hay and grasses are food. This may be okay for now, but in the long term can be very very bad. The only thing I can think of to do is put him with other grazing animals so he gets the point, but I'm not sure as I haven't had an issue like this before, myself. I really don't know what to do except try to get advice from others, which is why you are here ha ha. I'm sorry.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm thinking at this point, you may want to start a new thread under horse health. Explain to everyone what his breed is, age, when you got him and what is going on with his eating. What is he eating, what he isn't eating and ask for help in feeding him correctly.

this thread has gotten so long, and with a title about a light in the barn you may not get answers to these questions, but if you start the new thread with a title like "foal not eating" or the such, you may get a lot more help on this particular issue.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds great! thanks alot


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I would recommend looking into a different feed than sweet feed Jeff, sweet feed can cause a lot of problems due to the high amount of sugars and starches. I would consider going over to something like Buckeye Growth, Purina Equine Junior, etc. I know it may cost you a little more but it'll be worth it in the long run. Not to mention, it's so much healthier for them than you can usually cut back a little bit on their grain.  We feed our filly about 15-20lbs of hay per day and she grazes quite a bit.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> I would recommend looking into a different feed than sweet feed Jeff, sweet feed can cause a lot of problems due to the high amount of sugars and starches. I would consider going over to something like Buckeye Growth, Purina Equine Junior, etc. I know it may cost you a little more but it'll be worth it in the long run. Not to mention, it's so much healthier for them than you can usually cut back a little bit on their grain.  We feed our filly about 15-20lbs of hay per day and she grazes quite a bit.


Yeah, I picked me some up today, but he don't eat that much hay. Today he was pined up all day and he didn't eat hardly any hay. You have any advice?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe he just doesn't like THAT hay??? Try a different supplier?


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Maybe he just doesn't like THAT hay??? Try a different supplier?


 
Ok, Will do, Im glad you mentioned that! Someone eles said something briefly the other day and i forgot about it. I'll go tomorrow and get some. Thanks


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree that sweet feed is concentrated; it can be a difficult feed for adult horses, too. I agree with replacing it with Purina Junior/equivalent product. I got the ribs covered on a 2-year-old Arab with Purina Junior, with water added, bcause less chance of choke that way, plus he liked it slurpy. You know your colt's getting what he needs in a foal formula.

Re: his not understanding to graze/eat hay: you could wet down the hay (many people do to mitigate dust & mold spores, anyway), releasing its fragrance/increasing its succulence, & if that doesn't work, you could buy a bale of alfalfa just to entice, because horses eat it like candy. (you don't want to feed it more than in small amts to regular hay, as dessert.) Show him that what you offer him by hand is delicious, & he'll then try some hay/picked grass. Of course, the best thing in this regard is a nice goat, sheep, or donkey for him to mimic, & cozy up to in friendship. ( A 5-month-old colt alone is a very unnatural & lonely situation.)

You'll want to learn about the different kinds of hay for their nutrient content. Wheat hay can be too low in nutrients, especially for a colt. 

They have hay analysis labs, too, for before you buy a ton at a time.

Agreed on free-choice good-quality hay, or grazing, which of course is optimum.

You might want to check on getting an unmineralized salt block (white); the addition of iron /minerals can imbalance the system--I read about it awhile back. Horses are strong, yet delicate at the same time, thus nutrient balance is so important.

I guess you're understanding that it's a big learning curve to start at zero on horse care -- well, for your colt's sake, please start learning, anyhoo! 

Just a last thought: if your colt lives on sandy soil, psillium may be needed to move the sand through the gut so that enteroliths don't form, or colic attacks. Ask for advice at your local feed store/local horse owners, about everything concerning your colt.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I would just keep free choice hay for him and maybe up his grain a little bit, he may just not like hay quite yet. Sometimes I go out and pick some long grass for my horses too and throw it in with them. They seem to love that!


----------

